# Marriott Beachplace Towers Ft. Lauderdale 2 BR June 4-11 $700



## forestgump14 (May 26, 2017)

Renting 2BDRM on Beach June 4th-11th.  Great location with restaurants and nightlife adjacent.


----------



## JT (May 28, 2017)

If this this can be moved to 18-25 or 17-24 let me know.

JT


----------



## forestgump14 (May 30, 2017)

travelover said:


> Renting 2BDRM on Beach June 4th-11th.  Great location with restaurants and nightlife adjacent.


Will do partial week for $100 per night or $600 for week


----------



## forestgump14 (Jun 2, 2017)

travelover said:


> Will do partial week for $100 per night or $600 for week


Reduced to $500


----------

